# Am I reading this hydrometer wrong??



## CK55 (Jun 3, 2018)

So i think my hydrometer is full of shi$ because I took a gravity sample after a very active fermentation thats reading 1.100 yet, i can smell the alcohol and the foam has dropped off completely. Is it possibly that my hydrometer is wrong or am i just misreading it. I can post a picture. Because Ive only used my hydrometer for beer and just decided to check my wine kit. Wine smells fine.

What the heck is going on? am i just reading it wrong????? Maybe i am. but its floating all the way as far up as possible.

Sorry about the picture being a bit blurry my phone wouldnt focus when i took the pics.

https://imgur.com/a/HwBBNPK

Kit says it should read 1.020 to 0.995


----------



## Ajmassa (Jun 3, 2018)

Tube doesn’t look that filled up. Are u sure it’s floating and not touching the bottom? I need to fill it about 3/4 of the way to get post fermentation reading.


----------



## CK55 (Jun 3, 2018)

its floating way off the bottom. ill add more though and try it


----------



## Ajmassa (Jun 3, 2018)

If it’s def floating then no need to add more. 
You can check it in water to see if it’s still good. Should read 1.000 in water or very close to it.


----------



## CK55 (Jun 3, 2018)

So what do you think about the wine, did it even ferment what should i do???


----------



## Ajmassa (Jun 3, 2018)

Hit us with the details. Starting SG. How long it looked active for?
Type of wine. If it looked like it fermented and smells and tastes like alcohol your instincts are probably right


----------



## Ajmassa (Jun 3, 2018)

Check hydrometer in water. Make sure it’s not way off. Being glass, and also so cheap- it’s good to have a backup on hand. Never know when the wine gods will throw you a curveball.


----------



## CK55 (Jun 3, 2018)

I forgot to check starting but kit says it should be 1.092-1.110 and It was active since the day after pitching and i can see the line inside where it went up to it was active at least 6-7 days.
IT was a Grenache/Syrah kit 6 gallon. Cellar Classic WInery Series.

It smelled strongly like fruit in the first few days, now it has nearly no aroma, slight stink and slight bit of green plant like aroma sort of like bell pepper or you know part of a flower stem when you cut it if that makes sense.


----------



## CK55 (Jun 3, 2018)

I think it might have gone bust, sigh. If this happened the place i bought it would replace it since i did have issues with the yeast being dead, so i went and they gave me a free pack of EC-1118 that i repitched a second time and within a few hours it was actively bubbling. So could that have done it?>


----------



## Ajmassa (Jun 3, 2018)

Transfer to glass. Sounds like all is good aside from busted hydrometer.


----------



## CK55 (Jun 3, 2018)

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Transfer to glass. Sounds like all is good aside from busted hydrometer.


Even the aroma of slight plant matter? like it smells strongly of the aroma of green plants after you cut them or whatnot? is that normal?


----------



## CK55 (Jun 3, 2018)

Its a smell that is slightly woody almost geranium like but i doubt it as it doesnt really come off as being spoiled


----------



## Ajmassa (Jun 3, 2018)

I’m not sure about all that. But regardless you wanna get it in glass off the lees. And racking letting splash also introduces o2 - which can blow off some odd odors going on.


----------



## Johnd (Jun 3, 2018)

Sure would like to hear the results of the hydrometer reading in water, if you go to glass, at 1.090 and it is still fermenting, or starts back up, you’re going to have a problem.


----------



## pillswoj (Jun 3, 2018)

6-7 days "active" ferment on a kit, how about you just taste it. You will be able to tell very easily whether or not it has fermented


----------



## CK55 (Jun 3, 2018)

pillswoj said:


> 6-7 days "active" ferment on a kit, how about you just taste it. You will be able to tell very easily whether or not it has fermented


I didnt taste it because the smell is very very very strong, and sort of like really strong alcohol with a bit of a smell that i might be perceiving as bad but isnt bad. I took a sample to the guy at my local wine shop he smelled it and tasted it and said it smells fine but that he thinks i didnt dilute it enough so he recommeded adding a half a gallon of distilled water to it to dilute it beecause it might have been to dense for hte yeast to convert, and then told me to add more yeast, since i had another packet of EC-1118.

I did just that and punched back down the bag that i forgot to punch down with skins. I hope it ends up just being young wine taste.


----------



## CK55 (Jun 3, 2018)

Johnd said:


> Sure would like to hear the results of the hydrometer reading in water, if you go to glass, at 1.090 and it is still fermenting, or starts back up, you’re going to have a problem.


I just dont know what to think about it tbh, i took enough taht he tested it at the store with a hydrometer told me that the reading was strange, even he didnt even know what to think as it reads as if it hasnt done any ferment yet it smells like alcohol. Almost strong enough alcohol smell to be like rubbing alcohol but a good alcohol smell not a off smell. So im wondering like he said if it didnt start fermenting then fizzle out. Due to not being diluted enough.


----------



## CK55 (Jun 3, 2018)

After adding distilled water and stirring it and adding more yeast, it went from having nothing on the surface to big dense gas bubbles and a fizzy sound and had no carbonation before that, so i think thats kind of weird.


----------



## Ajmassa (Jun 3, 2018)

Don’t dilute it! Don’t do anything yet. Fill us in a lil more if u can. 
1.Did u test your hydrometer in water yet?
2.Did he test it at the store with a different hydrometer? 2a. What was that reading?
3. Did u add water as per kit instructions ? If so don’t dilute
4. What vessel are you fermenting in? A bucket? Is it sealed under airlock or lid left loose?
5. You have beer brewing experience. How many wine ferments have you done before? Is this your 1st wine kit?


----------



## CK55 (Jun 3, 2018)

I am close to calling it a lost cause and just eating the loss in the wine.


Ajmassa5983 said:


> Don’t dilute it! Don’t do anything yet. Fill us in a lil more if u can.
> 1.Did u test your hydrometer in water yet?
> 2.Did he test it at the store with a different hydrometer? 2a. What was that reading?
> 3. Did u add water as per kit instructions ? If so don’t dilute
> ...


He used a nice glass hydrometer, and he got the same reading i did. 1.100 which was the max, im thinking it might be higher but since you cant measure higher on a hydrometer i wouldnt know.

I did add water but might have been half a gallon less than the kit wanted.

Im fermenting in a Speidel Fermenter. With the top just sitting on it not latched on because i wanted to let the fermentation get air while it needed it.
I have done 3 wines before. I have brewed beer for around 3 years and am somewhat of a expert at beer brewing so wine is not that much harder just a lot different steps. Im not used to some of the off smells in wine.


----------



## Ajmassa (Jun 3, 2018)

Someone will surely chime in with some insight. Whatever you do- do not toss it. 
You added more water and more yeast today. And then you said your seeing activity and big dense gas bubbles. That’s a good thing. 
The whole thing sounds strange- but if you erase the week of fermentation from memory it’s not weird. SG measures 1.100. A good potential abv. Pitched yeast. Seeing activity. Just go with it. I think you might have yourself a 2nd full fermentation after that initial ‘ghost fermentation’. Keep us posted


----------



## CK55 (Jun 3, 2018)

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Someone will surely chime in with some insight. Whatever you do- do not toss it.
> You added more water and more yeast today. And then you said your seeing activity and big dense gas bubbles. That’s a good thing.
> The whole thing sounds strange- but if you erase the week of fermentation from memory it’s not weird. SG measures 1.100. A good potential abv. Pitched yeast. Seeing activity. Just go with it. I think you might have yourself a 2nd full fermentation after that initial ‘ghost fermentation’. Keep us posted


Yeah, i think it was the yeast i pitched came with the kit and was dead, so i hadnt realized till the next day that something was up. It doesnt smell off, but im hoping for the best. Especially after i added a entire packet of guaranteed fresh yeast with a date of packing 7 days before i used it.


----------



## CK55 (Jun 3, 2018)

Do you think that them selecting EC-1118 was a good choice, and also the oaking was pretty intense on this kit, 2 bags of oak dust and a bag of chips with orders to chuck all in right at start of primary.


----------



## Ajmassa (Jun 4, 2018)

CK55 said:


> Do you think that them selecting EC-1118 was a good choice, and also the oaking was pretty intense on this kit, 2 bags of oak dust and a bag of chips with orders to chuck all in right at start of primary.



Yeah man. EC1118 is chosen a lot because it’s a beast. High tolerances across the board. Drop your work boots in a bucket with 1118 and it’ll ferment!
The oak is a good thing. And you’ll probably want more later. Added for a ferment will help with body/structure/color. It can really benefit a kit wine. To extract “barrel aged” oak taste just add cubes spirals or staves during aging.


----------



## CK55 (Jun 4, 2018)

I really hope it turns out fine, I dont know what to think since all the fruity aroma of the juice is gone for the most part, makes me worry about fruity flavors in the wine,


----------



## Sramic (Jun 4, 2018)

Hi CK55,

It has been asked before, but I don't see that you tried it. 

Can you fill your Hydrometer testing tube with only water, then put your Hydrometer in there, and take a reading of the water? should be close to 1.000 (typically calibrated at 15°C)

What is our reading?


----------



## CK55 (Jun 4, 2018)

I did try it, and it did read 1.000 on the dot. 

So yes hydrometer is fine.


----------



## bstnh1 (Jun 4, 2018)

CK55 said:


> So i think my hydrometer is full of shi$ because I took a gravity sample after a very active fermentation thats reading 1.100 yet, i can smell the alcohol and the foam has dropped off completely. Is it possibly that my hydrometer is wrong or am i just misreading it. I can post a picture. Because Ive only used my hydrometer for beer and just decided to check my wine kit. Wine smells fine.
> 
> What the heck is going on? am i just reading it wrong????? Maybe i am. but its floating all the way as far up as possible.
> 
> ...


----------



## Scooter68 (Jun 4, 2018)

One missing bit of data is the Beginning SG reading. It's possible that the original SG reading was well over 1.100 and I don't understand your statement that your Hydrmeter won't read more than 1.100. All the hydrometers I've seen are capable of reading an SG up to at least 1.130 and my current hydrometer reads all the way up to 1.160 (That would give a potential ABV of 21.66%.

IF your must was not properly prepared and was in fact highly concentrated, you could have started out with a reading well over 1.100 and the yeast simply died when it reached it's limits OR died/stalled due to other factors. Even the best kit makers can make a mistake. And of course we are assuming you followed instructions to prepare the including diluting the original must if so directed.

https://www.highgravitybrew.com/store/pc/catalog/hydrometer_1440_detail.jpg


----------



## CK55 (Jun 4, 2018)

Scooter68 said:


> One missing bit of data is the Beginning SG reading. It's possible that the original SG reading was well over 1.100 and I don't understand your statement that your Hydrmeter won't read more than 1.100. All the hydrometers I've seen are capable of reading an SG up to at least 1.130 and my current hydrometer reads all the way up to 1.160 (That would give a potential ABV of 21.66%.
> 
> IF your must was not properly prepared and was in fact highly concentrated, you could have started out with a reading well over 1.100 and the yeast simply died when it reached it's limits OR died/stalled due to other factors. Even the best kit makers can make a mistake. And of course we are assuming you followed instructions to prepare the including diluting the original must if so directed.
> 
> https://www.highgravitybrew.com/store/pc/catalog/hydrometer_1440_detail.jpg


Yeah they told me to do half a gallon of water to mix the bentonite then after that add the concentrate to it, and i added the juice then proceeded to top up with the remaining 1.00 gallons that they asked for. All pure spring water since my tap is garbage. So i suspect they maybe made a error. I added a half a gallon of distilled water to it and it seems to be going now, i have another half a gallon of clean distilled water if it doesnt work out. But it does smell better and it is actively bubbling now so maybe i dropped it far enough thats its fermenting will take a sample today and see if the gravity has gone down. That will let me know if i fixed whatever was wrong.


----------



## CK55 (Jun 4, 2018)

Took a sample it went from 1.100 or higher to 1.060 overnight, so whatever I did got it fermenting well. So i hope i recovered the wine it still has a bit of a strangeish odor which i dont know if its just fermentation issues. or the oak


----------



## bstnh1 (Jun 4, 2018)

How many total gallons of must do you have in the primary?


----------



## CK55 (Jun 4, 2018)

bstnh1 said:


> How many total gallons of must do you have in the primary?


After adding another half gallon of distilled as mentioned above 6.5 Gallons


----------



## Scooter68 (Jun 4, 2018)

Unfortunately there is no way of knowing what the situation was when you started. * ALWAYS* take your own readings before starting a fermentation. Mistakes happen and unless you check the situation, once fermentation has started, there is no way to know where you started from. Even if the kit container has hand written test results, check it yourself. Nothing worse than spending your time, effort and money and ending up with a undesirable 'wine.' The last thing I do before pitching yeast is to do one last check of SG and pH. Even if it was done just a couple hours before or the night before, that's your last chance to catch something that's off. If you look through the threads here you will find even the most experienced folks talking about measuring the wrong thing, (Adding the wrong additive, Adding K-Meta when they though they were adding something else. ) 
The carpenters creed applies here: Measure twice cut once (Pitch Once).


----------



## CK55 (Jun 4, 2018)

Scooter68 said:


> Unfortunately there is no way of knowing what the situation was when you started. * ALWAYS* take your own readings before starting a fermentation. Mistakes happen and unless you check the situation, once fermentation has started, there is no way to know where you started from. Even if the kit container has hand written test results, check it yourself. Nothing worse than spending your time, effort and money and ending up with a undesirable 'wine.' The last thing I do before pitching yeast is to do one last check of SG and pH. Even if it was done just a couple hours before or the night before, that's your last chance to catch something that's off. If you look through the threads here you will find even the most experienced folks talking about measuring the wrong thing, (Adding the wrong additive, Adding K-Meta when they though they were adding something else. )
> The carpenters creed applies here: Measure twice cut once (Pitch Once).


It is starting to smell fruity again, so i dont think it picked up anything weird it smells okay, just a bit of a alcohol smell that might just be green alcohol cause it smells like what a young beer does just a bit fruitier.


----------



## CK55 (Jun 5, 2018)

Wine is confirmed to be fine and the gravity reached 1.020 today and i put it into secondary as per directions. And topped up to the best i could with 5 bottles of good quality Spanish Grenache 2 of those bottles were California Syrah.

WIne is now fermenting again untill it reaches dry then i will move it and clarify with with included Compounds and degas and bottle it.


I have high hopes for it.


----------



## bstnh1 (Jun 5, 2018)

You said you had a total of 6 1/2 gallons in the primary. Why did you need 5 bottles of additional wine for topping up? Aren't You making a 6 gallon kit?


----------



## CK55 (Jun 5, 2018)

Because my fermentation vessel is 7 gallons. And i had to get it up to about a inch from top so i dont oxidize the shit out of it.


----------



## bstnh1 (Jun 6, 2018)

CK55 said:


> Because my fermentation vessel is 7 gallons. And i had to get it up to about a inch from top so i dont oxidize the shit out of it.



If you plan to keep making wine, it would make sense to pick up a couple of 6 gallon carboys and eliminate the need to top up with so much wine. By the way, did you check the date on the kit when you started it? You said the yeast was dead and that could indicate that you have an old kit.


----------



## Zintrigue (Jun 6, 2018)

In regard to the green smells, I know Grenache and Syrah, depending on where they're grown, can both throw strong herbal aromas. Perhaps your palette is just more sensitive to these? I mean if you think that's bogus sounding, I just want you to know that all imitation maple smells like celery to me. Whole family dousing their pancakes in celery juice on Saturday morning. (Science explanation: Fenugreek is used to make things smell mapley, but it's part of the celery family) So you know, we're all different, perhaps you're just more sensitive to the green smells.

Either case, hope it comes out good. I have a Grenache/Syrah on my counter waiting to be pitched, so cheers!


----------



## CK55 (Jun 6, 2018)

bstnh1 said:


> If you plan to keep making wine, it would make sense to pick up a couple of 6 gallon carboys and eliminate the need to top up with so much wine. By the way, did you check the date on the kit when you started it? You said the yeast was dead and that could indicate that you have an old kit.


It was about 11 ish months old but well within the recommended use by date posted on the side of the kit.


----------



## CK55 (Jun 6, 2018)

Zintrigue said:


> In regard to the green smells, I know Grenache and Syrah, depending on where they're grown, can both throw strong herbal aromas. Perhaps your palette is just more sensitive to these? I mean if you think that's bogus sounding, I just want you to know that all imitation maple smells like celery to me. Whole family dousing their pancakes in celery juice on Saturday morning. (Science explanation: Fenugreek is used to make things smell mapley, but it's part of the celery family) So you know, we're all different, perhaps you're just more sensitive to the green smells.
> 
> Either case, hope it comes out good. I have a Grenache/Syrah on my counter waiting to be pitched, so cheers!


Thats what a guy that has worked at many wineries that now works at my local homebrew store told me. He said i just probably was more sensitive, ive always had sensitive smell and taste, and because of that im the guy that picks out every smell and taste in every glass of wine and comes up with a list 2 pages long lol. And im not even a expert i just am good at it i guess.


----------



## bstnh1 (Jun 6, 2018)

CK55 said:


> It was about 11 ish months old but well within the recommended use by date posted on the side of the kit.



As long as it wasn't stored in the Sahara Desert it should be fine. I've made kits that were two years old. All I did was replace the yeast and they came out good. I've never run into dead yeast, but I guess it happens.


----------



## bstnh1 (Jun 6, 2018)

CK55 said:


> Thats what a guy that has worked at many wineries that now works at my local homebrew store told me. He said i just probably was more sensitive, ive always had sensitive smell and taste, and because of that im the guy that picks out every smell and taste in every glass of wine and comes up with a list 2 pages long lol. And im not even a expert i just am good at it i guess.



I pick up all sorts of smells in the air that no one else notices, except with wine. I can never detect any fruits, grass, flint, oak or anything but the aroma of alcohol and grapes.


----------



## CK55 (Jun 6, 2018)

bstnh1 said:


> I pick up all sorts of smells in the air that no one else notices, except with wine. I can never detect any fruits, grass, flint, oak or anything but the aroma of alcohol and grapes.


Interesting, as to the yeast being dead yeah i was suprised but it was dead. I got a pack that was just a few days out of production and it took right off and finished the wine. I told the shop that the other kit which was a white wine from the same shipment will likely need a new yeast packet as well. So they are going to give the purchaser a free packet of whatever they want. 

EC-1118 is like US-05 for wine it does appear to be crazy hungry and crazy fast. it blasted through to 1.000 in 3 days. from 1.110.

it will probably be at fully dry tonight or tommorrow.


----------



## Ajmassa (Jun 6, 2018)

But you did say it looked as it it was full fermentation the first time around too. 

Why would you top up in you fermentation vessel tho?? No need to top up or worry about oxidizing at all during active ferment. You can put 6 gal of wine into a 20 gal brute trashcan with no lid and ferment just fine. No need to top up until after fermentation and racked into glass and stabilized. 

And also I notice you said you will “move it after dry, clarify, degas then bottle”. You should no doubt hold off on the bottling. Especially since this was such a funky ferment. Let it age in the carboy for a while. It will drop out more and more sediment over time that you will rack off. Bottle it when it’s good- knowingnit will get better- bottling when it’s an infant hoping it gets good is not really the best way. Glad this is working out for you tho.


----------



## CK55 (Jun 6, 2018)

Ajmassa5983 said:


> But you did say it looked as it it was full fermentation the first time around too.
> 
> Why would you top up in you fermentation vessel tho?? No need to top up or worry about oxidizing at all during active ferment. You can put 6 gal of wine into a 20 gal brute trashcan with no lid and ferment just fine. No need to top up until after fermentation and racked into glass and stabilized.
> 
> And also I notice you said you will “move it after dry, clarify, degas then bottle”. You should no doubt hold off on the bottling. Especially since this was such a funky ferment. Let it age in the carboy for a while. It will drop out more and more sediment over time that you will rack off. Bottle it when it’s good- knowingnit will get better- bottling when it’s an infant hoping it gets good is not really the best way. Glad this is working out for you tho.


To reply I topped up secondary. And i will move it after dry, clarify it then let it sit for the period specified in instructions and then bottle it. 

I have high hopes that it will go from average to 20$ a bottle wine. Cause right now its vegetal and herbal so its deff just a juice smell. It will improve and even with a ton of yeast a sample i tasted was fruity and had good body, it was obviously sweet as it was not done fermenting but nonetheless i can tell its g oing to be enjoyable.


----------



## CK55 (Jun 8, 2018)

Update: wine hit 1.000 today and is probably going to reach dry by tommorrow morning and has no signs of oxidizing so im happy, i tasted the sample from the hydrometer and let me tell you guys, wow it tastes amazing. Its a bit sharp right now obviously but big huge cherry, and raspberry flavor, a bit of a spicyness, its really dry. And has a kick of vanilla from the oak that they had me added, almost a slight hint of vanilla turning towards butterscotch. The vegetal aroma and flavor is completely gone and i can tell you that when i bottle this wine its going to be absolutely cracking. The wine has cleared up enough that its slightly cloudy but i can see through the sample in the tube if i shine a flashlight on it so i may or may not add the fining agents. What do you guys think?


----------



## TryN2Brew (Jun 9, 2018)

Looking at the picture in the first post, the reading looks like about .995 to me. I see the 70, 80, 90, but not the 100 mark, which is still in the wine. Am I looking at it wrong?


----------



## CK55 (Jun 9, 2018)

TryN2Brew said:


> Looking at the picture in the first post, the reading looks like about .995 to me. I see the 70, 80, 90, but not the 100 mark, which is still in the wine. Am I looking at it wrong?


that picture is really old. Yes you are, the hydrometer floats high like that when its loaded with sugars when they sugars are gone it sinks nearly all the way into the wine.

Anyways I will check it again today to see if it has reached Final Gravity.


----------



## CK55 (Jun 10, 2018)

Okay I clarified it and it cleared right up overnight and then i bottled it. And its now aging in the bottle and doing whatever its going to do. The alcohol smell is a bit strong still but i think it will clear up with some time.


----------



## Johnd (Jun 11, 2018)

So your wine went into glass “secondary” Wednesday, was at 1.000 and still dropping on Friday, and you were able to get it completed, degassed, stabilized, cleared, and bottled by Sunday? Seems a tad on the speedy side.............


----------



## CK55 (Jun 11, 2018)

.


----------



## cmason1957 (Jun 11, 2018)

CK55 said:


> Yeah, it was speedy, because im a impatient bugger lol. I stopped it at 0.998 on purpose because i really didnt want to go any further. I also clarified it with the Chitosan and Kiselsol overnight and was absolutely crystal clear going into bottle could see through it with or without a flashlight. And had a fantastic aroma.



How did you "STOP" an active fermentation? You may have stunned the yeast a bit with KMeta and K-Sorbate, but that doesn't kill the yeast or even make them stop fermenting. The only real way to stop an active fermentation is to get it really cold, sterile filter (that's to an absolute value of < .5 and then wait to make certain that only one little yeastie didn't make it through to thwart your best try.


----------



## Scooter68 (Jun 11, 2018)

Since you wanted it crystal clear, I hope it doesn't throw off some crystals or sediment in a few weeks or months. That's one of the values of waiting - making sure that wine stays crystal clear. 

The phrase "Act In Haste, Repent At Leisure" * applies all too often in wine making. 

Patience is a highly undervalued virtue for many new to wine making. Been there, done that, don't want to do it again.

* (There are various versions of this quote around perhaps the more accurate might be "Marry in Haste, Repent in leisure. But the basic message applies)


----------



## CK55 (Jun 11, 2018)

.


----------



## CK55 (Jun 11, 2018)

.


----------



## CK55 (Jun 11, 2018)

Whats the best storage temperature for a Grenache/Syrah Blend with 16.5%Abv. And how long should I age it, the tannins are extremely sharp. And heavy quite mouth puckering.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jun 12, 2018)

CK55 said:


> Whats the best storage temperature for a Grenache/Syrah Blend with 16.5%Abv. And how long should I age it, the tannins are extremely sharp. And heavy quite mouth puckering.



Something cold enough that your unfinished fermentation doesn't start back up and create bottle bombs. Something in the 40's (F), maybe?


----------



## CK55 (Jun 12, 2018)

Fermentation was 100% completed on it's own and died off naturally. I screwed up what I said. It was done then I added sulphites and sorbate. So their was no risk even without sorbate of fermentation coming back to life.


----------



## CK55 (Jun 12, 2018)

Forget what I sad above


----------



## Johnd (Jun 12, 2018)

CK55 said:


> Forget what I sad above



Suppose that we’ll have to since you’ve edited it blank to fit the story of the day...........


----------



## kevinlfifer (Jun 12, 2018)

If a hydrometer is cracked or defective it usually sinks, giving you a false reading that indicates fermentation is further along than it really is. 

Give it time.


----------



## CK55 (Jun 12, 2018)

Johnd said:


> Suppose that we’ll have to since you’ve edited it blank to fit the story of the day...........


Because ill admit when i posted that i had had a bit too much to drink lol.


----------



## Arne (Jun 13, 2018)

CK55 said:


> Because ill admit when i posted that i had had a bit too much to drink lol.


LOL, you are not the first on here to have that happen and you most likely won't be the last. Been there done that. Arne.


----------



## Scooter68 (Jun 13, 2018)

I only have a problem when I have to 'clean up' the leftovers from racking. Some of that schtuff at the bommton of the carboouy is prrreettty good.


----------



## CK55 (Jun 13, 2018)

Scooter68 said:


> I only have a problem when I have to 'clean up' the leftovers from racking. Some of that schtuff at the bommton of the carboouy is prrreettty good.


Yep, it is lol.

I tasted a bottle after 3 days and no bottle shock i just wanted to see what it tasted like now to compare to later, so i opened my small sample bottle and it was better than a $10 bottle i bought at the store, even before aging. So i have high hopes for this wine.


----------

